# omg where is TheIslandBeauty on Youtube ??!



## urbanD0LL (Sep 18, 2009)

She was there last night and I came back to watch other videos and she's not there anymore


----------



## abs0lutelyfab (Sep 18, 2009)

Yikes!  I was loving her new hairdo too.  Maybe it's just a temporary thing.  I certainly hope so.


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 18, 2009)

That's peculiar.. I just watched her new hair video last night.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 19, 2009)

It's saying that her account is closed. I loved watching her because not only was she beautiful but she was flippin' hilarious too. I really hope she comes back and it's only temporary.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Sep 19, 2009)

Found her! This is her new account: YouTube - XXTheIslandBeautyXX's Channel


----------

